# 1977 datsun 280z for sale. very cheap! very rare! no rust!



## s13superstar (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey guys I am selling a 1977 datsun 280z. This car is completely rust free.thid car was always garage kept and it was kept in non smoker condition. Just until 3 months ago it has been running as a daily in new york city. This car is.a metallic blue color. This car has a 6 cylinder fuel injected engine. I an really looking for a person who buys this.car to take good care of it. This car currently is put away for the winter. There is only one bad thing a out this car. The dash has a minor crack above the sppedometer. I am looking for 4500 for this car obo. This is nit a bad price for a 32 year old car. This is a very very rare car! There aren't many in the world left today. Ill post pics up later today. Thanks and have a nice day!

here are some pics.
engine

















exterior 

















































































this is what happens when you drive in NYC.

















interior 



















































i am the second owner and the car has 105k. this car was always garage kept. i bought it form an old lady. it was her husbands and he died so she sold it to me for 5,500.before her husband died he had the car resprayed. the car never had rust he just painted it over. you are going to win in this one because im moving in 3 months and i really need it gone! i also have two video's of walk around and moving. 4500 no lower

the two videos
YouTube - MVI_6817.AVI

YouTube - MVI 6816


----------

